# Recuperación de BIOS para Lenovo G555



## luchovl2 (May 15, 2013)

Hola a todos. Estoy teniendo un problema difícil. La notebook no me responde. Se encienden el led de encendido y el de batería (cuando está conectada), pero ni el disco ni la pantalla hacen nada.
Ya la desarmé y saqué la pila, sin resultado.
La única que me queda, hasta donde sé, es recuperar el BIOS.
Asumo que es marca Phoenix, según leí por ahí.
Seguí las instrucciones de varios foros, pero sin resultado.
Creo un pendrive de arranque con el archivo de BIOS bajado de la página de Lenovo, lo conecto a la PC, presiono Fn + B (o + R), conecto la fuente. En cuanto conecto, se ve que parpadean una vez los leds, incluido el del pendrive. Presiono el botón de encendido (siguiendo con las teclas anteriores presionadas) y el cooler arranca a plena velocidad, cosa que no hace si lo enciendo normalmente, quedándose en ese estado permanentemente.
El pendrive nunca parece ser leído.

Lo que se me ocurre, es que no estoy creando bien el pendrive de arranque. Como que inicia el proceso, pero ve que algo está mal. Y/o el procedimiento no es correcto.
En ningún momento hace ningún pitido.

Desde ya que probé las variaciones más obvias: como cambiar de puerto USB, poner y sacar la batería, etc..

¿Alguien tiene experiencia en estos procedimientos?

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2013)

Ummm , y no tendrás además un problema de fuente ? Probaste con otra ?


----------



## djwash (May 21, 2013)

La verdad que nunca pude cargar una BIOS a ciegas, con esas combinaciones de teclas...

Podrias buscar el codigo del chip de bios, es probable que la puedas programas por SPI...


----------



## Sebastian1989 (May 21, 2013)

¿Por qué estas tan seguro de que el problema esta en la bios? Por lo que dices el problema claramente es de booteo por lo que tendrías que partir revisando las RAM, el proce o si hay problemas de vídeo.


----------



## luchovl2 (Jun 5, 2013)

DOSMETROS: No probé con otra fuente.
Sebastian: No estoy tan seguro de que es el BIOS. Por lo que leí, es un problema relativamente frecuente en esta serie.
Probé removiendo la RAM.
Probé conectando un monitor.
Removiendo el disco.
¿Cómo puedo determinar si es el BIOS u otra cosa? La computadora es un pisapapeles gigante.

Gracias.


----------



## tiago (Jun 7, 2013)

Habría que examinar la placa, comprobar que están todas las tensiones y a partir de ahí, medir otras cosas.
Comprueba si hay colchón de suciedad entre el ventilador y el disipador ...

Saludos


----------



## marcosmarc (Nov 4, 2013)

Hola luchovl2!!! Consulta, pudiste resolver o identificar el inconveniente??? porque yo tengo el mismo problema y no se como solucionarlo, en una ocasiona tenia los mismo síntoma en otra notebook y era la BIOS con un procedimiento de arranque lo pude solucionar... pero en este caso con este equipo no encuentro la forma... si me podes aportar algún dato te lo agradeceria...abrazo.


----------



## djwash (Nov 4, 2013)

marcosmarc dijo:


> Hola luchovl2!!! Consulta, pudiste resolver o identificar el inconveniente??? porque yo tengo el mismo problema y no se como solucionarlo, en una ocasiona tenia los mismo síntoma en otra notebook y era la BIOS con un procedimiento de arranque lo pude solucionar... pero en este caso con este equipo no encuentro la forma... si me podes aportar algún dato te lo agradeceria...abrazo.



Luego de probar la memoria, el CPU (dificil), disco y examinar la placa visualmente, para descartar el BIOS, puedes programarlo por SPI, una vez hecho esto si no arranca habra que buscar el problema por otro lado...


----------



## luchovl2 (Dic 29, 2013)

marcosmarc dijo:


> Hola luchovl2!!! Consulta, pudiste resolver o  identificar el inconveniente??? porque yo tengo el mismo problema y no  se como solucionarlo, en una ocasiona tenia los mismo síntoma en otra  notebook y era la BIOS con un procedimiento de arranque lo pude  solucionar... pero en este caso con este equipo no encuentro la forma...  si me podes aportar algún dato te lo agradeceria...abrazo.



Hola marcos. Lamentablemente la solución que encontré es mandar a cambiar la mother.
Lo  gracioso es que me está pasando lo mismo. Solo que ahora (después de  unos tres meses con mother nueva) logré que arrancara las dos veces que  me pasó. Veces seguidas.
Algunos dicen que es problema del chip de video, otros que es el BIOS. No sé.


----------



## luchovl2 (Ene 3, 2014)

Bueno, como decía, me volvió a pasar lo mismo, la PC no arrancaba. Encendía, pero pantalla negra, sin actividad.
Pasó dos veces, porque en los segundos intentos arrancó.
Cuando arrancó la segunda vez, no la apagué por tres días, temiendo que no vuelva a encender nunca más.
Durante el tercer día, me preparé un pendrive con el archivo del BIOS, bajado de la página de Lenovo, por si acaso.
Después, luego de juntar coraje, me decidí a flashear el BIOS mientras la PC estuviera viva.
En fin, lo hice. Al final de la actualización se reinicia. Ese fue la primera prueba a pasar. Reinició correctamente.
Luego de un rato la apagué. Al otro día arrancó sin problemas. Hoy igual. Espero que esté solucionado permanentemente.

No me hago responsable de los incovenientes que puedan tener aquellos que intenten lo mismo que yo.
Comento que antes hice un back-up del BIOS actual, obvio que no solo guardado en la misma PC a flashear.
El ejecutable para la actualización se consigue en la página de Lenovo para el modelo en cuestión, como ya dije.


----------



## luchovl2 (Ene 6, 2014)

Ignoren lo que dije. Se volviò a morir. Y esta vez parece que no va a resucitar fàcilmente.
Ahora pienso que es el GPU. Pienso que siempre fue el GPU.
Estoy pensando meterla en el horno para hacerle un reflow. O algo asì.


----------



## tiago (Ene 6, 2014)

luchovl2 dijo:


> Ignoren lo que dije. Se volviò a morir. Y esta vez parece que no va a resucitar fàcilmente.
> Ahora pienso que es el GPU. Pienso que siempre fue el GPU.
> Estoy pensando meterla en el horno para hacerle un reflow. O algo asì.



Y a que temperatura vas a poner el horno ..?  Si vás por ahí ten en cuenta dos cosas: quita de la placa todos los componentes plásticos, he visto con la técnica del horno meter una placa y sacar una pizza.
No se te ocurra ponerle flux, porque las emanaciones te dejarán residuos muy tóxicos en el interior del horno, en el supuesto de que uses le horno de tu casa.
Consulta los hilos sobre reflow.

Saludos.


----------



## lexskun (Ene 6, 2014)

No hay capacitores Inflados o quemados en su peor caso?
no tiene mucho que eso me paso, no fue en una lenovo, pero le dábamos a encender y no hacia nada, absolutamente nada, checamos la mother y vimos 2 capacitores medio raros, decidimos cambiarlos y buala!
aunque creo que ya revisaste varios componentes.... o no?


----------



## luchovl2 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hola comunidad. Pasaron más de tres años desde que se presentó el  problema. Había dejado la notebook tirada en un armario siendo alimento  para múltiples seres microscópicos. Sin embargo, por motivos  profesionales me surgió la necesidad de una pc portátil por lo cual  retomé la misión de recuperar ese tan caro ladrillo marca Lenovo.
Haciendo  la historia corta, buscando en youtube sobre reballing y reflow llegué a  un video (dejo el link más abajo) en el que un técnico explica que en  casi todos los casos el problema no es de soldadura sino del chip que  falla y al hacer el reballing, calentando el integrado, el problema se  soluciona, momentáneamente al menos.
Así que teniendo eso en cuenta,  me dispuse a darle una sacudida térmica al chip de video con un secador  de pelo. Por cinco minutos, protegiendo el resto de la placa con papel  de aluminio. La temperatura no llegó a los 100°C, según mi modesto  termómetro. Luego dejé enfriar por diez minutos, la encendí y...  ¡arrancó!
Después de tres años y de haber pagado una reparación que duró tres meses pude repurarla.
Sin  embargo, como dice el técnico en el video, el problema sigue siendo el  chip, por lo que no lo considero como una solución definitiva, y tal vez  no la haya. Pero mientras me funcione por el tiempo que la necesito me  conformo.

En fin, a modo de conclusión, no hace falta hacer  reballing ni reflow. Con calentar el chip de video (al lado del CPU,  compartiendo disipador), se puede revivir al muerto, al menos  momentáneamente.

Dejo el link que prometí:


----------



## tiago (Oct 1, 2016)

El reflow es eso exactamente. Calentarlo hasta el punto de fusión de las bolitas del chip sin llegar a extraerlo. Despues, se deja todo repasado de disipación y con un poco de suerte tendrás ordenador para mucho tiempo.
El problema está en el chip, pero por dentro.

Lo que ocurre al calentarlo durante un momento, es que dilatas el interior, y las conexiones se recuperan. Ésto dura algún tiempo, mas bién poco.
El proceso completo es calentar hasta el punto de fusión, para que los "pellets" que conectan en núcleo del integrado con su base, se fundan y resuelden de nuevo.

Básicamente eso es hacer un reflow.

Saludos.


----------



## luchovl2 (Oct 2, 2016)

Justamente lo que digo es que no es cuestión de soldadura. O al menos eso es lo que dice el muchacho del video.


----------



## tiago (Oct 2, 2016)

Es que no entiendo lo que dice. Debería haber estudiado Inglés.

Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Oct 2, 2016)

tiago dijo:


> Es que no entiendo lo que dice. Debería haber estudiado Inglés.
> 
> Saludos.



activas los subtitulos  y despues activas la traduccion de subtitulos


----------



## luchovl2 (Oct 7, 2016)

Por lo que ví la traducción no es de lo más confiable.
Lo que dice básicamente es lo que comenté. Que es problema del chip, no de la soldadura. Me parece, más específicamente, que es problema del montaje del chip propiamente dicho (el silicio) en el sustrato, que es el que tiene los contactos que se sueldan a la mother. Pero no sé exactamente con qué tecnología están hechos.
Al hacer reballing o reflow vuelve a andar, pero si lo hacés a temperaturas menores a la de fusión del estaño también vuelve a andar, entonces, concluye, no debe ser problema de soldadura. Además, al hacer esa reparación (reballing) el problema vuelve a surgir.
O sea, eso es lo que dice el técnico del video. Mi escueta experiencia confirma lo que dice, pero tampoco lo tomo como definitivo.


----------



## tiago (Oct 7, 2016)

Si loo calientas un poco (Prueba de calor) vuelve a funcionar unas horas. Por efecto de la dilatación se restauran momentaneamente los contactos eléctricos. Ésta prueba se hace para verificar si el problema es de los "pellets" que sueldan el integrado al sustrato.
Si llegas a temperatura de fusión dichos contactos vuelven a soldar y funcionará por mucho tiempo.

Eso es lo que he oído en muchos sitios. Por experiencia, parece que se cumple.
También por experiencia, el problema se resuelve de forma contundente cambiando el integrado por uno nuevo.

Saludos.


----------

